# newbie demisting advice



## westphalian

hi. new to motor homing. got our chausson last month. been out twice. v happy but the amount of condensation on the windscreen in the morning means we have to have the motor running for some time to de mist. using a cloth is quicker but then leaves smears.
you guys must have solutions?
i see Halfords have a re-usable dehumidifier for a tenner.
do the fold out screens prevent condensation? (haven't used them yet).
stayed on Arnside knot last night. is there any way to leave feedback or reviews on the POIs?

cheers


----------



## Penny13

Enjoy your Chausoons I have one  silver screens on the outside long style will solve problem. 
I have purchased one of those things from halfords for when we don't use screens do you know how to regenerate it when full ? Lost instructions !


----------



## Skar

I just got a karcher window vac at half price from Tesco, brilliant bit of kit but the offer is now sold out, I'm sure it will be back so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## st3v3

Penny13 said:


> silver screens on the outside long style will solve problem.



Agreed. We get very little if the screen is on.



> I have purchased one of those things from halfords for when we don't use screens do you know how to regenerate it when full ? Lost instructions !



looks a bit like a pillow or small draught excluder? I think you have to sit it on a radiator until the weight drops back to when you started.


----------



## TJBi

I've used (individually or in combination):

old wiper blade (but water is deposited at base of windscreen)
Halfords artificial chamois

The latter has a multitude of uses, including use as a towel, and is designed to be stored damp - just wash in a washing machine from time to time to freshen it up.

Tom


----------



## tobym

also find that using a large cheap micro fibre towel on the windscreen works quite well in the morning


----------



## campertwo

Just been away for 2 nights in the van, put our "Taylormade"  external covers on & just closed the inside blinds overnight. Very little misting up when we came to leave. You have to insulate both sides of screen if possible. :yeahthat:


----------



## TJBi

Penny13 said:


> <snip>Lost instructions !



http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...5-an-01-en-AIRDRY_LUFTENTFEUCHTERSACK_2ER.pdf


----------



## Makzine

We use a Karcher as well great bit of kit :wave:


----------



## sak

I have been using Taylormade external screens for 4 years with no condensation on a morning and if it is really cold outside I leave the Eberspacher heater on low.


----------



## ScamperVan

External screen is best (we have silverscreen) but  is expensive (or obtrusive when wilding).

I made internal screens from greenhouse-type bubble wrap and mini suction pads which don't completely eliminate the condensation (tho' I suspect they would if I had made them a perfect fit) but cut it down a lot.


----------



## westphalian

wow, thanks guys. would never have thought about an external screen. will buy one


----------



## Fazerloz

Another vote for the Karcher.


----------



## DavidB963

When not using external screen we use a glove like "thing"

It is green micro fibre strands on one side (imagine old style Golliwog hair) which takes off the thick then swap it over and the other side is a micro fibre cloth to dry off/polish. Works a treat.

We bought it in a hardware shop only £5

Regards
David


----------



## westphalian

hmm, looked at the Tailor-made. best part £150 so went for karcher. i suppose i could use the window vac round the house as well.:lol-061:


----------



## ScamperVan

This  Greenhouse Bubble Insulation & Fixings | eBay

and that  Suction Cups - Any Type - Wide Range - Clear Plastic/Rubber Window Suckers | eBay

and this  duct tape | eBay

will make a surprising difference to the heat loss through the front windows, in addition to cutting down the condensation.


----------



## Skar

westphalian said:


> hmm, looked at the Tailor-made. best part £150 so went for karcher. i suppose i could use the window vac round the house as well.:lol-061:



Indeed you can, great for cleaning windows, tiles etc.


----------



## Obanboy666

Fazerloz said:


> Another vote for the Karcher.



How good are they on the motorhome front screen and shower doors in the house ?
I have Taylormade outside screen covers but to be honest when I park up late I cannot be chewed putting them on.
Shower doors in the house are a pain to clean so would also use it on them.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

The window vac is good but it only removes the condensation you see,  a outside window screen Stops it
Don't forget all the damage you are doing by allowing unrestricted condensation running down through the night etc,  behind the dashboard creating damage to wiring, electronics and worse starting rust where you cannot see or get to.

Go buy Silver Screen a good investment for your van.

Alf






westphalian said:


> hmm, looked at the Tailor-made. best part £150 so went for karcher. i suppose i could use the window vac round the house as well.:lol-061:


----------



## iampatman

westphalian said:


> wow, thanks guys. would never have thought about an external screen. will buy one



You won't regret it. One of the best bits of kit we ever bought. 

Pat


----------



## campertwo

Alf 1 said:


> The window vac is good but it only removes the condensation you see,  a outside window screen Stops it
> Don't forget all the damage you are doing by allowing unrestricted condensation running down through the night etc,  behind the dashboard creating damage to wiring, electronics and worse starting rust where you cannot see or get to.
> 
> Go buy Silver Screen a good investment for your van.
> 
> Alf



I fully agree. Prevention of the condensation is better than cure! I got my external screens off eBay for a fraction of the new price, used only a few times!


----------



## Tezza33

Obanboy666 said:


> How good are they on the motorhome front screen and shower doors in the house ?
> I have Taylormade outside screen covers but to be honest when I park up late I cannot be chewed putting them on.
> Shower doors in the house are a pain to clean so would also use it on them.


when I wash my Hymer I use the Karcher to finish cleaning all the windows, it leaves them streak free, it does clean shower doors as well


----------



## 2cv

Another vote for Karcher. I use it with an e cloth to finish off and it takes just a couple of minutes. I often camp in freezing wet weather and prefer not to have to go out to fit or remove external blinds. Also my van is quite small so Id have nowhere to put the wet blinds from outside when I remove them, not a problem perhaps if you have a van with a garage.
I also use the Karcher to dry the shower walls and tray, brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## bernfin54

Karcher WV2 Window Vac | Departments | DIY at B&Q

B & Q use to do there own window vac like this Karcher, I think it was around £20 and was red in colour, I've got one and also use it for cleaning out the shower cubicle, it's brilliant and it holds its charge for ages.


----------



## RichardHelen262

I fitted wind deflectors to the cab Windows which lets me leave the front windows open about an inch but from the outside they still look closed, but give great ventilation which stops the condensation,even though I haven't used it for a while I leave them open slightly whilst not in use so that I don't get any damp issues


----------



## Polar Bear

Some people use cotton socks with cat-litter in them to soak up condensation?


----------



## El Veterano

[No message]


----------



## campervanannie

campertwo said:


> Just been away for 2 nights in the van, put our "Taylormade"  external covers on & just closed the inside blinds overnight. Very little misting up when we came to leave. You have to insulate both sides of screen if possible. :yeahthat:



It's cold or hitting warm air on the windscreen so you only need to put the external screens on to stop it you don't need them on both sides,  internal screens reduce it slightly over egging doing both sides.


----------



## badgerdid

*condensation*

I use THESE and found them to be good.


----------



## westphalian

the insulation factor has now changed my mind. i have already ordered the karcher but will bite the bullet and order the taylormade as well. belt and braces and keep warm as well. thanks everyone


----------



## kenjones

Like many others I am a fan of external Silver Screens.
When I bought the van around six years ago I had a thermal inner screen and considerable problems with condensation. Since buying the Silver Screen the van is warmer and stays dry. Fitting these screens takes one person around two to three minutes. They come with a good carry bag and can be packed wet as a temporary measure.
When parked up in hot sunny conditions they also do a great job keeping the van cool.


----------



## Beemer

runnach said:


> We have a roller shutter pull down screen, which leaves a decent void to inside of w/screen when closed. Still gets pretty bad with condensation. I use a Karcher, which are great bits of kit. However, I think I'll have to look at external, any suggestions where I should start looking?
> 
> N&B Arto 690E



Likewise, we have a metal internal roller screen on our van, at the push of a button, but it does not stop condensation.  We purchased a Karcher a while back and it comes in very handy for the large front screen, although it charges through a 240v socket, the battery .  Our glass cab side windows are double glazed, and they still get a small amount of condensation too.
Not keen on an external Silverscreen, but willing to give it a go if the price is ok for one (currently debateable).


----------



## delicagirl

kenjones said:


> Like many others I am a fan of external Silver Screens.
> When I bought the van around six years ago I had a thermal inner screen and considerable problems with condensation. Since buying the Silver Screen the van is warmer and stays dry. Fitting these screens takes one person around two to three minutes. They *come with a good carry bag and can be packed wet as a temporary measure.*When parked up in hot sunny conditions they also do a great job keeping the van cool.





So how long can you carry them wet without a full airing if you are staying  in a rainy place ?  Surely they go mouldy in a short time ?    My van is too compact to be able to lay them out to air inside it.


----------



## ScamperVan

delicagirl said:


> So how long can you carry them wet without a full airing if you are staying  in a rainy place ?  Surely they go mouldy in a short time ?    My van is too compact to be able to lay them out to air inside it.



But aren't they either on outside whilst you are camped, or in the bag and wet for a few hours travelling?  Ours have been fine for a couple of days on the journey home and then we dry them in the garage.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Collette You give a real good shake when you take them off this applies when the are covered in frost and ice as well either leave on the floor or go straight in the bag give them an airing over a fence or bush as and when you can my last set I had for years on 4 different vans never a sign of mold and I use these all the time at home in winter to save clearing the front windows of Snow and Ice

Silver Screens are far the best in my opinion.

Alf




delicagirl said:


> So how long can you carry them wet without a full airing if you are staying  in a rainy place ?  Surely they go mouldy in a short time ?    My van is too compact to be able to lay them out to air inside it.


----------



## kenjones

delicagirl said:


> So how long can you carry them wet without a full airing if you are staying  in a rainy place ?  Surely they go mouldy in a short time ?    My van is too compact to be able to lay them out to air inside it.



Packed not stored wet. If I want to move while still wet I roll and pack them then air off as soon as convenient not forgetting to turn the bag inside out and air that.
It doesn't take long to dry draped over the open door, chair or anywhere else.
Silver Screens are made from tough water proof material and I have never had a problem with mould.
Like you I have a small van but this isn't a problem.


----------



## andromeda

*crystals*

Anyone any info on internal condensation please? When we were away at New Year the walls in Gertie were  covered in condensation. Couldn't have Windows open overnight as the temp had plummeted. Thought about the crystals in troughs we used to use at home when we had metal window frames; they collected the water and we tipped it away in the morning.  Has anyone tried this or anything else when van is stationary?


----------



## saxonborg

st3v3 said:


> Agreed. We get very little if the screen is on.
> 
> 
> 
> looks a bit like a pillow or small draught excluder? I think you have to sit it on a radiator until the weight drops back to when you started.



We have one in our motorhome but they don't have the capacity to absorb all the condensation on a windscreen. Insulating the screen on the outside is the only way to go methinks.


----------



## Obanboy666

Skar said:


> I just got a karcher window vac at half price from Tesco, brilliant bit of kit but the offer is now sold out, I'm sure it will be back so keep an eye out for it.



Just bought one today, most impressed. Used it after a shower tonight at home and it worked a treat.
Will take it with me tomoss when I head to Scotland.


----------



## campertwo

campertwo said:


> I fully agree. Prevention of the condensation is better than cure! I got my external screens off eBay for a fraction of the new price, used only a few times!



Forgot to mention, I bought some fully lined curtains from Dunelms last year, had them adjusted & fitted a curtain rail to enable us to partition off the cab area. This also helps keep the condensation at bay & the living area warm & cozy! :dance:


----------



## andromeda

*so no thoughts on crystals?*

Has anyone got any thoughts on the crystals for pulling damp out of the air that I mentioned in an Earley thread?


----------



## Deleted member 5816

If you read the thread there are quite a few posts on this type of crystal devices

Alf





andromeda said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on the crystals for pulling damp out of the air that I mentioned in an Earley thread?


----------



## Robmac

andromeda said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on the crystals for pulling damp out of the air that I mentioned in an Earley thread?



We use them and find them pretty good.


----------



## Debroos

Has anyone ever tried putting bubble wrap on the outside?


----------



## Skar

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 5816

I don't think I have heard of anyone who has everyownd any Silver Screens complain about them and most go on to buy them for their new vans 

Alf


----------



## molly 2

I tried internal screens  with suction cups ,it made condensation worse as they made the glass colder ,fitted external screens problem solved.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

runnach said:


> David, where does one look to have a set made?
> 
> Travel world don't do them.
> 
> Cheers.





Silver Screens the original and best Motorhome cab window insulation !

They are difficult to get on the phone leave your name and number on the answerphone and they will ring you back

Alf


----------



## 2cv

I think it's like most things to do with vans and motorhomes in that what suits one will not be right for someone else. As one who camps all year round, often in Scotland, I Prefer internal screens to avoid having to be outside fitting and removing them in very inclemant weather, as well as having nowhere to put them to dry in my relatively small van. I accept though that those who usually are out in better weather or have storage for large wet items may prefer the benefits of outside screens.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Just for you. This company does them but I cannot read German

Alf 

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog.pdf


PS Read this Link you can get them made in 2 hours here this Forum may help you with other things as well

Alf

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/106-niesmann-bischoff/122234-silver-screens.html



runnach said:


> Received a reply, they don't manu screens for N&B's.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

You think your van is a SMALL van do you, well i never its all about packing 

alf







2cv said:


> I think it's like most things to do with vans and motorhomes in that what suits one will not be right for someone else. As one who camps all year round, often in Scotland, I Prefer internal screens to avoid having to be outside fitting and removing them in very inclemant weather, as well as having nowhere to put them to dry in my relatively small van. I accept though that those who usually are out in better weather or have storage for large wet items may prefer the benefits of outside screens.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Have a look here at Van Comfort I have only vaguely heard of this firm but a quick look for Runnach and their website looks as if they have a good range of motor home products a look on another forum a member states they made him a set to measure in two hours whilst he waited.

Van Comfort Product Range


Alf



swiftcamper said:


> Try these I keep meaning to ask them about our Winnebago
> 
> Minster Products Ltd


----------



## 2cv

I find that the internal screens stay quite dry, but they don't actually touch the glass. Once I do a quick dry of the glass with the Karcher there is only a little to finish off with eurocloths, Which being small dry enroute hanging over the cooker.
It was interesting to note at a recent Bentley rally that most owners use external screens, but I think the reasons are that most stay in one place for several days and they rarely encounter the coditions that I regularly camp in.



Incidentally I find that I only get condensation from about October to March.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Maybe your right but a poster on the other forum said he had them made for him while he waited 2hours at Van Comfort at Retford. They do say they are distributers for Polar
  It's worth a phone call.

Alf





swiftcamper said:


> It looks like the same company as I posted up maybe they are linked as it says that they are made in Sheffield which is where the company I posted up is?


----------



## Deleted member 5816

At last a result other A class take note.
That seems a reasonable quote for  an A class one off. Have you ordered one.

Alf






swiftcamper said:


> Just that it says on their website that they will make them to measure in Sheffield ,just had a quote for the Winnebago from Minster products £395


----------



## Deleted member 5816

We will all look forward  to a report on the product and your experience then they look to be a good company 

Alf




swiftcamper said:


> Going to the factory tomorrow to be measured up seems like a good company so far.
> Be great to stop some of the condensation and keep a bit of the heat in hopefully too.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

westphalian said:


> hi. new to motor homing. got our chausson last month. been out twice. v happy but the amount of condensation on the windscreen in the morning means we have to have the motor running for some time to de mist. using a cloth is quicker but then leaves smears.
> you guys must have solutions?
> i see Halfords have a re-usable dehumidifier for a tenner.
> do the fold out screens prevent condensation? (haven't used them yet).
> stayed on Arnside knot last night. is there any way to leave feedback or reviews on the POIs?
> 
> cheers


Forget them and get a Karcher. You do not REGENERATE them. You just pull out the little rubber plug and tip the GREY water out on the ROAD outside, put the rubber plug back in and put it on charge again.
Mine works just fine on wet windows in the house and van.


----------



## trevskoda

Polar Bear said:


> Some people use cotton socks with cat-litter in them to soak up condensation?



Thanks at last a cure for my smelly feet.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Mastodon

Kärcher 'window licker' for us...
Just don't get caught tipping the 'grey water ' in the gutter


----------



## westphalian

*complete success*

well, out last night. taylor made screens on. bone dry!. i didn't shut my internal screens and it was still a bit nippy for my liking (just orderd some themal jammies from M&S, when will the expense end ;-)
will use the karcher in the home.

thanks to all


----------



## wolly

*External screen*



westphalian said:


> hi. new to motor homing. got our chausson last month. been out twice. v happy but the amount of condensation on the windscreen in the morning means we have to have the motor running for some time to de mist. using a cloth is quicker but then leaves smears.
> you guys must have solutions?
> i see Halfords have a re-usable dehumidifier for a tenner.
> do the fold out screens prevent condensation? (haven't used them yet).
> stayed on Arnside knot last night. is there any way to leave feedback or reviews on the POIs?
> 
> cheers


External screens are ok but no good if you want a quick getaway.


----------



## Robmac

swiftcamper said:


> Plan was to try today as they will have had 48 hours but it is chucking it down again, yesterday on the M5 ,the rain got so bad that the traffic in all 3 lanes was down to 30 mph.
> Got fed up so stopped overnight at fromebridge mill.



I like the Mill Charlie, acres of space.

Is Hayley still behind the bar?


----------



## Robmac

swiftcamper said:


> 2 lads on the bar last night ,
> they do seem pretty relaxed about motohomes stopping over the staff never seem to have to ask the manager they always say yes no problem.



Yeah, we've stayed their a few times. The first time I asked the manager and he said fine, come here whenever you like as long as you stay at the far end of the car park out of the way.


----------



## Grimola

westphalian said:


> hi. new to motor homing. got our chausson last month. been out twice. v happy but the amount of condensation on the windscreen in the morning means we have to have the motor running for some time to de mist. using a cloth is quicker but then leaves smears.
> you guys must have solutions?
> i see Halfords have a re-usable dehumidifier for a tenner.
> do the fold out screens prevent condensation? (haven't used them yet).
> stayed on Arnside knot last night. is there any way to leave feedback or reviews on the POIs?
> 
> cheers



As we all know,  condensation is unavoidable and expected, I just use a window squeegee and hold a rag or chamois under the squeegee when using. Its a cheap solution and the squeegee and chamois fits in the door pocket.  I am sure Karcher's are great but its just another bulky item to store and charge.


----------



## Driverdave

westphalian said:


> hi. new to motor homing. got our chausson last month. been out twice. v happy but the amount of condensation on the windscreen in the morning means we have to have the motor running for some time to de mist. using a cloth is quicker but then leaves smears.
> you guys must have solutions?
> i see Halfords have a re-usable dehumidifier for a tenner.
> do the fold out screens prevent condensation? (haven't used them yet).
> stayed on Arnside knot last night. is there any way to leave feedback or reviews on the POIs?
> 
> cheers



Try a window cleaners scrim you'll need 2 one to mop the water and a dry one to polish the marks off they are great you have to boil them in water to get the linseed oil out of them but after this you just rinse them out and let them dry


----------



## phillybarbour

Outside Silver Screen or similar, you won't get condensation if fitted correctly.


----------



## westphalian

Thanks all. Actually got a thermal silver screen. Works perfectly. Prevention better than cure. Got the karcher  which is great but use it in the house


----------



## bodgeitnscarper

We used an external silver screen in our last van with a fiat cab and it was fab for insulating and stopping condensation.
We now have an A class with an insulated internal roller shutter (like on shop windows) which keeps the van warm but we still get condensation.
I made an external screen which works a treat but as others have mentioned, most times it is either dark, raining, can't be ar**d or all of the above to fit it so we opted for a karcher window vac and it is great at what it does. We literally vac the window a moment before pulling away and the blower does the rest.
We also use it at home for the shower screen and tiles.


----------



## clf86ha

I use internal screens and a Karcher window vac


----------



## Martin P

We regularly park in some quite dodgy places and wouldn't want to advertise that we are inside the van so don't use external screens. The Karcher has been one of our best purchases.


----------



## wildman

Hi and welcome to the wildside, maybe see you at the Devon rally in August.


----------

